# New here, bit about me.



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Sharon, glad to have you as a member  
Sounds like you have had a very interesting life. Best wishes on your upcoming marriage. Have you set a date yet?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!!  
That's awesome, congrats!!
Have fun posting.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Welcome and glad to meet you! I'm new here too, and love this site!


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

Thanx guys. No not set a date yet, should be mid summer cos my chap sails doing sea trials in sept and then he goes to the far east for 6 months next year..yey...bit of peace lol!! Thanks again for the welcome, that was real nice of you.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wait a minute!! your navy has a polo/show jumping team???. i was born in canada and we could barley aford boats for our nany!!.....lol

welcome to the HF


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

****!!! Yeah we've got alsorts of sports teams in the Navy, played hockey too....didnt like getting hit by the ball though so kicked that in the head, i kept getting aggrvated and hitting ankles to get them back then getting sent off LOL!!!! We have a great Navy. Miss it terribly since i came out but my chaps still in so still get the fun side of it lol.


----------

